# ??MITES?? ADVISE PLEASE



## Daisygirl (6 mo ago)

I received six new chickens from my neighbor whose dog killed three of mine. Two were four months old and one about 9 months. These chickens don't look well. One passed away day after receiving them. One looks bloated and so was the one who passed. Most of the pictures I'm attaching are one that has lost lots of feathers and stays on the roost. Please advise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Daisygirl, you either forgot the pics or they didn't load.

None of this sounds good. If you check the birds with a flashlight at night you should see mites if that's what the issue is. Check their head/neck area. Under their tails. If you see movement, they have mites.


----------



## Daisygirl (6 mo ago)

They didn't load! Also one sounds like it is snoring! Can't post pics


----------



## Daisygirl (6 mo ago)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you move back a bit so the whole bird can be seen? 

The one pic looks like an exposed oil gland. It's just ahead of the tail on the back. But I can't be certain because the pic isn't clear. 

I'm worried that you've received a bunch of diseased birds that will affect the flock you have now. I'm going to see if I can get @dawg53's attention about this.


----------



## Daisygirl (6 mo ago)

one of my lethargic chickens has a very swollen eye. I'm having trouble loading a picture. any suggestions??
Thanks. She also smells
Daisygirl


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to get @dawg53 involved. He's our expert on respiratory diseases.

Where is the smell coming from?

What are you using to try to load your pics. I guess what steps are you taking too?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

@Daiseygirl
I hope you quarantined the new birds a good distance away from your existing flock. If you havnt, there's a good possibility that whatever the new birds have, will be passed to your birds.

The new bird with the swollen eye; is it a foul odor coming from the head area? Are any of the other new birds showing any respiratory symptoms, such as wheezing, sneezing, gurgling, head shaking, watery eyes, wetness under the wings?


----------



## Daisygirl (6 mo ago)

Smells when I go near her. I've tried attachment and photo. I get a message that I don't have extended something or other!!? She and 2 others have a rattle sound.
Thanks


----------



## Daisygirl (6 mo ago)

No discharge. Some matting under wings. Not wet. Eat, drink, poop ok


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I suspect they have a respiratory disease, If the odor was around the head area, I'd suspect Coryza, however the others would have the same odor around the head area. Most likely it's Mycoplasma Gallisepticum (MG) and it's contagious.
Keep the birds away from your existing flock. If I were you, I would cull them and bury them deep, away from your coop/pen, or incinerate them.

MG can be easily transmitted to your "clean" birds on your person, shoes, clothing, and hands after handling the sick birds. MG can be passed through eggs to chicks. You will have to maintain a closed flock. No new birds in and none out. No birds to be sold or given away including eggs to be hatched. Eggs are safe to eat.
If you decide to keep the sick birds, you can treat them with Tylan 50 injectable orally. Dosage is 0.25ml per pound of weight given orally 3 times a day for 5 days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can clean that eye up with some warm saline compresses. It won't fix the health issues but it would make her a bit more comfortable.

I used Saline for sensitive eye contact lenses. 

I suspect the bloat you saw were birds puffed up from a fever.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

After a saline flush, you can put Terramycin eye ointment in the eye or Neosporin just a tiny dab. The Tylan will also clear it up once you give it to her.
Here's where you can order the Tylan:








Elanco Tylan 50 Injectable, 100 mL - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy


Tylan 50 is an injectable antibiotic for use in the treatment of disease in beef cattle & non-lactating dairy cattle and swine only. Administer IM.




www.jefferspet.com


----------



## Daisygirl (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice. I thought they were sick when he brought them to us! Especially since 1 died the 2nd night!!
We have decided to cull them. 😢 😞 
I don't want to have to worry about adding healthy chicks in the future.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Daisygirl said:


> Thanks for the advice. I thought they were sick when he brought them to us! Especially since 1 died the 2nd night!!
> We have decided to cull them. 😢 😞
> I don't want to have to worry about adding healthy chicks in the future.


Just a word of advice; keep an eye on your existing flock for similar symptoms.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry this has hit you. It probably would be best to do what you're planning. There just isn't a whole lot to be done when a chronic resp disease settles in a flock.


----------

